# This Weekend...



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What made you decide to do this?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay - you'll do great! Remember, breathe in, breathe out, repeat.

Oh you will have so much fun -


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is what you have been working toward! Go get em girls!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck! Keep your focus on your dog and have fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright Caryn! Best of luck to you and remember what it is all really about - having a great time out there with your best pal


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rule #1 make it fun. Hope you two do great.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Enjoy and remember to breathe... this is the fun part!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup. Breathe. 

Have fun. Whatever happens, make it fun.

Make your dog think she's the best thing on four legs in and out of the ring.

Have a great time. Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck! You and Maddie will be absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yay!! How exciting, your first time in the ring!! You are going to do great!! You are already many steps ahead of most first timers, so hold your head high, and strut your stuff!!! You have really nice judges, that will make you feel at home in the ring


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just stopping by to wish you the very best luck tomorrow  Have fun, breath and let Maddie know that she is something special !!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have a great time tomorrow! Hope you get a good nights rest (ya right).


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

How did it go?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope you had a GREAT time. Can't wait to hear about your adventure...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the wonderful news! yeah!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone heard how they did?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

They did AWESOME but I will wait for Caryn to share the details!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope you have someone taking a video so we can see your great performance.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi all! Sorry for the long wait and I know you're all anxious to hear how we did!

But...before I give you the results, I thought I'd share the scare we had driving to the show! I've never been to this dog club, and we got directions from Mapquest. You know that very FINE print that they have at the end stating you should only use that as a back up as there are road constructions going on..etc. Well, we are almost down there with about a half an hour left to drive...and we come upon a detour. Well allright, we took the detour to the highway we needed to get to. We kept going and had NO idea whatsoever where to go. Thank GOODNESS I got an Android phone on Saturday, and luckily it has a GPS. I whipped that out and we got there on time! =] My Dad said as we were leaving the show today that we'd more than likely be still looking for the place, so thank gosh for technology!

So...now the part you've all been waiting for! The class had 4 people who showed today with one absent and 3 of us qualified. I was worried because she was going through that "I'm going to take awhile for you to get to play with me." thing, and well I did get her to tug, even at the show.  We got in the ring and our heeling could've been better. It was sketchy in some spots and she seemed attentive for the most part but not what I'd like her to be. Her figure 8 was better than her heeling-other than her crowding when she's on the inside of the 8. Everything else went fantastic, she stayed for the sit stay and sit for exam and a nice speedy recall! We ended up with a 195, and second place! I forgot to mention she was happy happy happy the whole time in there, she did touches for me and my Dad noted that she wagged her tail quite a bit. I couldn't be more proud of her!  

We have things to work on-which is heeling! But working in distracting locations and just working more with the armband...we should be ready for Novice A in August at a show up in Minnesota where my sister lives. Until then, we will be training away and showing her the day after my graduation party again in Beginner Novice. I'm very proud of her and I wish I would've gotten this on video but my Dad is so NOT with the 21st century! LOL! But I promise to get one in 3 weeks at the next show. 

Until then, we are going to relax the rest of the night...4am can kind of creep up on you!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am sp happy for you two! Keep it up!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!!! Sounds like you had a great day and I am glad she was happy too


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Perfect! You came away happy, and with a placement no less, and you have something to work on. I would call that a great day! Congratulations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the great run and the leg<: 

Keep it up<:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Caryn and Maddie!!!!

I am hoping to do some beginner novice stuff with Gabby and Teddi later this summer or fall (when we can fit it in our schedule). Glad to hear how well you did! Hope I can do as honorably.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

A Huge Congratulations!!! Way to go girls!!!

What a nice score and a placement too! But I think the best part of the story is that she was 'happy, happy, happy, happy and wagging her tail"!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Glad you both had fun and a placement too! Woohoo


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent going, Team Maddie!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on your dog show weekend! Glad it went well for you! Which show are you planning in MN?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! I just knew you guys could do it! And with her happy happy happy, that's the best part of all!
Obviously her handler has found a way to keep her happy  Good job!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Stretchdrive said:


> Congrats on your dog show weekend! Glad it went well for you! Which show are you planning in MN?


The Coulee Kennel Club show in Winona. My sister and her dog live there so we'd be able to do a dog show AND see them..how cool!


Overall, the weekend went great! I'm surprised she did the touches after exercises, but I need to up my criteria as far as getting her a bit more focused on me between the exercises, so that connection isn't lost. Very proud of my girl...back to the drawing board we go! =]


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad you made it to the show on time. That can get your heart racing when obstacles can get in the way. At least you didn't end up in a lake or something following the GPS. Great job to you and Maddie.


----------

